# Dishanywhere TV on road with LG BluRay



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I'm setting up a condo in Florida for some winter breaks. I'll end up with a decent broadband connection.

When I bough my TV, I regret not getting the LG model so I could use the dishanywhere app, but I got cheap. Now I'm wondering if an LG blue ray player would do the trick. The reviews on Amazon are not that great for LG blu ray players for basic reliability issues. I need something to run Netflix too.

During the footbal season, I'd run dishanywhere on a notebook, then drive a 27 inch computer monitor. That was the side pirture, then I'd watch another game on the big TV. The setup was clunky though. It woud take 5-10 minutes each week to get it to tune to the redzone channel. Juat a lot ofwaiting. I'd just leave it for the afternoon, so it was servicable. I doubt that would work very well for more than ocassional use.

So I guess I'm wondering if an LG blu ray woudl be much better than a computer for running dishanywhere? Then does it work very well in another state. I've tested across town, but not very far.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you found any evidence that the LG Blu-ray players support Dishanywhere?

I think the BP540 is the most recent model and it doesn't mention Dishanywhere (or SlingPlayer) by name.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Only LG TV's not Blu-Ray Players AFAIK.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Only LG TV's not Blu-Ray Players AFAIK.


I pikedup a 540 and sure enough -no app. My setup is all messed up now.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The Dish Virtual Joey APP is ONLY for LG TV's and only on certain LG TV's - do research before you buy.

This is not a stand-alone app, you must have a Hopper in the house to feed the Virtual Joey on the LG TV.

The Virtual Joey App is also available on the Sony PS3.

DishAnywhere is only available on iOS, Android and similar phone/tablet devices in addition to being available through a current browser such as Internet Explorer, Google Chrome, Safari, etc.

Once again, the app on the LG TVs is not DishAnywhere, it is a Virtual Joey app that must be connected to a Hopper.

Best situation for remote viewing on a TV is to use a good PC or MAC and view it on a browser through an HDMI connection.

I am not aware of any other devices that support DishAnywhere (not Roku, AppleTV or similar Ethernet devices).

The DishAnywhere app works anywhere in the world that the nation you are in allows it to work - don't count on it for your summer jaunt to North Korea.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I do have a Hopper2.
The browser solution doesn't seem to be a good one. No remote control, right?
I do havean iPad and Chromecast. That might work. I can get to my DVR, but the cast icon doesn't seem to show up in the dishanywhereapp though. Is that something that "should" work?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

On the iPad you must download and pay for the $15 DishAnywhere app.

That allows you to watch your Hopper with sling or Hopper 2000 with sling adapter content remotely (almost anywhere in the world).

Hopper is controlled by virtual buttons at the bottom of the screen (a bit clunky, but it works assuming your Ethernet upload speed is fast enough - need at least 1.5gb upload for good (non SD) picture).

Also works on a PC with free downloaded addin to Internet Explorer and other browsers and on Android platforms with a free app.

The other way to do this on a computer is with a stand-alone Slingbox HD, which would give you an on-your-computer-screen virtual remote just like the Dish remote that fully controls the Hopper via an IR blaster, just click the buttons on the virtual remote with your mouse. I prefer this to the Dish Anywhere setup because the interface on Dish Anywhere is so clunky. Hook it to a laptop or Desktop with an HDMI output (1080i preferred) and you can have big screen TV anywhere.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

When did the Dish Anywhere app start costing money? I swear it was free when I downloaded it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I looked at the DishAnywhere app last week on my iPad and I thought the Apple Store wanted $15 for it.

I must have pushed a wrong button because I now see my iPad already has the app on it.

Hey the iPad app has the Dish remote as a pop up, I'll have to check the PC version to see if they've fixed that too - very nice.

BTY, the Apple Digital AV adapter will output HDMI from your iPad to an HDTV.

This app also lets you change channels on your Hopper - it has the option to watch a selected channel either on your iPad or on your HDTV (not the one connected with the Apple Digital AV adapter but the on connected by HDMI to the Hopper, so the iPad app can control the channel you watch on your home HDTV.

My grandson was using this iPad until his mom got married & they moved out, now I get it back - learning lots of stuff I've missed.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas.
I did get an OK solution with the iPad going Airplay to an Apple TV, then HDMI to the TV. I'd rather have an ethernet connected device, but this seems to work. I think I'll run this for a bit,then get an LG 65 down the road and do it the right way.
I emailed Dish about getting an app on the LG blu ray players. Someone actually left me a voicemail to talk about it. I'll call back Monday to see if they have any plans.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I talked to the rep today. It was uncler, but I think he said the dishanywhere app is going to be released on more hardware- like the appleTV box. He was unclear tho.


----------

